# price differences in ferry booking



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We have just booked a ferry (DFDS LISCO Klaipeds to Kiel)) with Direct Ferries, cost 204€ converted to £177.51. Had we booked with AFerry the price was £195. This is a 10% difference,
Booking through Dfds Lisco themselves was no advantage, though had we been a bigger m/h some of their fares were very cheap, on some crossings cheaper than having a car.
It seems to pay to shop around,
lala


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Deal*

I guess a part is down to the exchange rate and the fact that DFDS are expensive to start with.

Sounds like an interesting Voyage, where you off too?

TM


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Teenymob,
Yes I agree the exchange rate makes a difference, though they were both priced within minutes of each other, and the lower price is nearer the DFDS one. 
Our starting point is Arhus in Denmark for a family birthday, then we shall drive the coastline of Germany and Poland, drop into Gdansk then skirt Kaliningrad into the Baltic States. Then we'll ferry back fron Klaipeda.
lala


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trip*

Well wish them Happy Birthday from us and have a great trip, will you be calling in on Kraków?

TM


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Teenymob. Krakow is a bit far south for this trip, though we have been before, found on a campsite with public transport nearby, so easy access. If you go to Poland and want to see a remarkable town square, head for Zamosc - amazing.
lala


----------

